# Eligibility for the "Undergraduate MD Program"



## zara13

To be able to apply for Undergraduate MD program do you need a bachelors degree first? If so, is it the same in Canadian Med Schools? Will be obliged if someone can enlighten me.


----------



## John Anderson

Yes I believe you are correct. You need a science degree to apply for med school in Canada and the US.


----------



## Rehan

This is incorrect. You do not need a science degree. You do need a bachelor's degree but you can major in any field as long as you also fulfill pre-medical course requirements.


----------



## Anderson

zara13 said:


> To be able to apply for Undergraduate MD program do you need a bachelors degree first? If so, is it the same in Canadian Med Schools? Will be obliged if someone can enlighten me.


You need to have a bachelors degree first.It is mandatory.


----------



## Marek Svoboda

...for most US medical schools, you also need to have completed at least one year of coursework in the USA. Good luck!!


----------



## zara13

Thank you for confirming!

- - - Updated - - -

Thank you for that information! 

- - - Updated - - -



Rehan said:


> This is incorrect. You do not need a science degree. You do need a bachelor's degree but you can major in any field as long as you also fulfill pre-medical course requirements.


Got it! Thanks a lot


----------



## zara13

Rehan said:


> This is incorrect. You do not need a science degree. You do need a bachelor's degree but you can major in any field as long as you also fulfill pre-medical course requirements.


Would a BSc Degree in Applied Bio-sciences make you eligible for Med School?


----------

